# please help, slab leak



## basslik (Jun 13, 2009)

please bare with me, have nowhere to turn.
aug6 2006, i built a custom home, 2 years later we sprung a leak underneath the slab, plumbing contractor said it's one of the rare fluks, maybe the tractor that back filled the ABC might of hit it and it finally gave away, water heater from garage goes underneath and comes up 8ft next door to the half bath adjacent to garage then it goes underneath again 5ft away in the wash room, well the loop from the first loop which is in the half bath is the one that sprung a leak, next thing you know it, 3 months later the main loop sprung a leak just above the slab and it did have the wrapping protection for the pipe, now we know something isn't right, had many plumbers come and give us feedback, and we also had the water tested to make sure it wasn't the water, water is 40grains, whickh they said it was hard but it wouldn't do that to the copper pipe that fast, new house, only 2 years old, acid was fine too, next many said that it was electrolisis, our well is at least 50yards from us on the next acre lot, the well has no ground earth ground wire on site, the power feeds to our service panel with hot , nuteral, and ground from electrical box at the well, but the water pipe that comes from the well is PVC, not copper, so i wouldn't think a groud loop would be an issue even though the well has no earth ground? also above the water heater the 2 main inlet & outlet have corrosion just like a car battery would, and its pitting right thru the solid bass valve. we had many plumbers over and they all say different things, one thing for sure is that the water heater doesn't have the dialectic couplers like it states in the manual, but to do that much damage everyone can't give us a answer, except electrolisis?, and now we tink we got another leak off the pipe that was last repaired that was slightly above the slab, but now its underneath now cause the slab is hot? please help us if you can, in general the leaks are happing near the water heater underneath the slab, closet to the water heater, and the hottest part of the pipes underneath the house, THANK U THANK U THANK U ANYONE


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude commas and spacing your paragraphs would be an awesome feature to your post.

Let me guess your not a plumber?


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

What's a "fluk"? WTF?

Total


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TotalPlumber said:


> What's a "fluk"? WTF?
> 
> Total


When a HO posts on a professional plumbing forum....


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Please post your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

